# Oil in the coolant.



## Trainman (Oct 27, 2016)

Just purchased a 8N which appears to be in good shape. The hydraulics work well, the engine purrs like a kitten, throttle is very responsive. Tractor was in covered storage but oil, antifreeze and usual maintenance was neglected. So I first drained the oil, very dirty but NO water. Next, I drained the radiator and block and to my great surprise, there was an abundance of coal black oily substance floating on top of the coolant. When I drained the block, after the green coolant drained, the same black goo drained from the block. I have looked on other forums, some say it is common to 8Ns, others say to replace the head gasket. I did a compression test and cylinders 2,3, and 4 were 95 while cylinder 1 was 90. There are NO bubbles in the new radiator coolant. Any ideas where this goo came from???


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Trainman. Glad you stopped by and joined up. Thanks for sharing your issue here, I'm sure some members will jump in help you out.
Myself, I'm wondering if the tractor has had a head gasket replaced in the past, or other issues that have been dealt with. I'd flush the cooling system while you are servicing it, and just keep an eye on it. 
I bought my 8N with a water pump issue and the previous owner included a new in the box water pump so I could change it out. I't drips a bit when it's hot, but the water pump is still in the box 7 years later!
Sounds like a pretty good little tractor you've got.... how about a few photos when you get a chance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I agree with pogobill's assessment. Keep an eye on it and enjoy!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Agree with you guys, with those compression readings I would run it and watch it.
Welcome to the forum, Trainman.


----------



## Trainman (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you guys for the information and encouragement. Not new to old engines, own 3 classic cars from the 50s and 60s plus two railcars. Am new to tractors however, drove many in my youth in Iowa but that was 60+ years ago.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Trainman said:


> Thank you guys for the information and encouragement. Not new to old engines, own 3 classic cars from the 50s and 60s plus two railcars. Am new to tractors however, drove many in my youth in Iowa but that was 60+ years ago.


A few classics car eh?.... and some railcars!?! All the more reason to get some pictures up here! Maybe start yourself a new thread in introductions and tell us about yourself and your collection. We'd all like that!


----------



## Trainman (Oct 27, 2016)

*Introduction*

As per request, I will try to upload pics of the toys. I have a 1962 Corvair Loadside pickup which is a work in progress, a 1952 Chevy fourdoor restored, a 1950 Ford fourdoor partially restored, a Harley Davidson golf cart, a 1986 MT 14 Fairmont railcar and a 1986 MT 19 Fairmont railcar. I don't do body work, but do all of my mechanical work. All are great running machines except for the Corvair. I have several friends who are into tractors and old engines and had the opportunity to purchase the Ford 8N 5 days ago. Been retired for 24 years. I will attempt to upload pics.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

love the ford


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing...Ford :thumbsup:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Trainman! What a great collection! Looks like you picked yourself up a real nice 8N as well!


----------

